

Ask YC: Hands on learning options? (javascript, web frameworks) - gsiener

Hi all.  In my former life I did a lot of enterprisey programming, dealing with databases and fat clients (.net, sql server, oracle, com+).  There are lots of opportunities in my current role to provide value via simple web apps to automate lots of activities, but this isn't a dev shop and I don't have the time for on the job self-training -- it's just not a successful learning style (for me).<p>Everything I know about programming I picked up while working closely with masters of their trade, and the learning curve was steep but got me proficient quickly.  It's hard to identify courses that would get me on the right track but not cost an arm and a leg.  What are your thoughts on programs that could fit this bill?<p>I was thinking that an online course over a few days along with more access to the trainer/expert could be an option, what do you all think?
======
JeremyChase
gsiener.. I have a similar background to yours; I was writing a lot of C and
doing systems programming for a long time. Pretty recently I started playing
with Ruby and Rails, and I found some online tutorials helpful, but had the
best luck with following along through some books. Just using the following
resources I have become a decent ruby/rails developer. If you are interested
in Python or another framework, I am sure there are equal resources for that
as well.

So for ruby: <http://qa.poignantguide.net/index.html> (got me up to speed)
<http://www.ruby-doc.org/docs/UsersGuide/rg/> (Good reference)
<http://www.whytheluckystiff.net/ruby/pickaxe/> (great reference)

Once you have a fair grasp on Ruby, Rails is really very simple. I got my
hands on a copy of Sitepoint's Simply Rails 2.0 and went through the first
half of it in about 10 hours. If you paid attention to what you were doing you
should be able to make your own basic app(which I did at that point). I then
went back and finished that book up and redid a lot of my first app.

After things are starting to click the railscasts at railscasts.com are really
very useful, and are a way for you to 'learn from someone'. I enjoy these a
lot.

Also don't forget you can ask questions in irc channels (For ruby or rails it
is #rubyonrails and #ruby or #ruby-lang on efnet)

So my post is long and rambling, but I want to encourage you to try. There are
a lot of resources where you can learn as you go, and while tutorials and
books aren't as good as someone with you they are a great start. Also IRC is a
great place to get help.

Give it a try, I think you'll find that web frameworks are much more simple
than they seem from the sideline.

Jer

